# Fizik Arione saddle



## rich p (31 Aug 2016)

Anyone want to sell one?


----------



## DCLane (31 Aug 2016)

I've a Fizik Arione cx saddle - it's the 2015 green team edition. Bought but I don't find it comfy. The name logo has come off the front a bit.
















Any use to you?


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Aug 2016)

These Planetx are a similar type copy:

Currently £13 for Black with CroMo rails.
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/SAPXSL/planet-x-superlight-team-saddle


----------



## gareth01244 (31 Aug 2016)

If Op doesn't want it I would be interested, I have an all black version at the moment but the team green would match my bike better.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> These Planetx are a similar type copy:
> 
> Currently £13 for Black with CroMo rails.
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/SAPXSL/planet-x-superlight-team-saddle


I like the Ariones but local rider @sackville d had one of those Planet X saddles for sale at £10 so I snapped that up to see how I got on. The answer is "pretty well"! I think that Ariones are _slightly_ more comfortable but I have done 12 hour rides on the Planet X without developing saddle sores so I think they are comfortable enough. I bought a second one from Planet X when they cost about £20. I think at £13 I might buy 2 more so that I have the same type of saddle on all of my bikes.


----------



## GGJ (31 Aug 2016)

Brand new black/red removed from a new bike and never sat on
Now sold...


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2016)

GGJ said:


> Brand new black/red removed from a new bike and never sat on
> View attachment 142032
> View attachment 142032


Ooh ... I have a red bike! 

Er, if_ rich p_ doesn't want it, how much would you be asking for it? (I'd probably still go for the Planet X saddles if they were considerably less than your price, but I would certainly pay a bit of a premium to get another Arione.)


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2016)

DCLane said:


> I've a Fizik Arione cx saddle - it's the 2015 green team edition. Bought but I don't find it comfy. The name logo has come off the front a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GGJ said:


> Brand new black/red removed from a new bike and never sat on
> View attachment 142032
> View attachment 142032



How much guys? 
I'd prefer the DC Lane one if poss.


----------



## robjh (31 Aug 2016)

I recently got a Fizik Arione CX, thought it was great on a 20-mile first ride, but from the sores it's leaving on my unnameable parts on longer rides I may soon be looking to sell.


----------



## GGJ (31 Aug 2016)

Sold, no longer available


----------



## DCLane (31 Aug 2016)

@rich p - £40 delivered for the green one if you're interested.


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2016)

DCLane said:


> @rich p - £40 delivered for the green one if you're interested.


Yup, worth a punt DC. I'll pm you tomorrow when I'm sober!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2016)

GGJ said:


> Looking for £45 for mine, brand new and nobody's sat on it yet


That is probably a fair price but I think I'll go for those Planet X saddles at the bargain price. I reckon you'd get £45 or something close on eBay if nobody goes for it here.


----------



## brucers (2 Sep 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/168557566594263/

Chap on above link selling white one for £25


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2016)

brucers said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/168557566594263/
> 
> Chap on above link selling white one for £25


Thanks. I'll have a look if @DCLane doesn't get back to me


----------



## DCLane (2 Sep 2016)

@rich p - PM'd you.


----------

